# Maneuvering clearance at automatic door



## kasa (Oct 27, 2020)

I've got an existing building with a manual front main entrance door, which is lacking the required 18" clearance (seen in table 404.2.3.2, ICC A117.1-2009) for front approach from pull side.  In considering installing an automatic door, I see 404.3.2 requiring them to return to section 404.2.3 for maneuvering clearances.   Since table 404.2.3.2 specifies it's for _manual_ swinging doors, does this mean the automatic door here doesn't need the 18" clearance?  For the control switch, it says it must be 'beyond the arc of the door swing', is there any other location requirements, aside from the usual reach areas for a button?


----------



## RLGA (Oct 27, 2020)

It depends on the type of automatic door. Power-assisted doors are still required to comply with the clearances. Power-assisted doors are those that still require manual operation, but make it easier to do so by reducing the needed force to put them in motion. Automatic doors, like those at many grocery stores, are full-powered doors and automatically open based on a motion sensor or stepping on a control mat. Those types of doors do not require the minimum clear space at the door (but require railings to prevent people from getting smacked in the face by a door). The type I think you are considering is what is referred to as a low-energy door. Low-energy doors have an operator that will open the door once a button or plate is pushed, but can also be opened manually. These doors also are not required to provide the minimum clear space at the door, but a 30" by 48" clear space at the button/plate is required and it must be outside the swing of the door.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 28, 2020)

404.3.4 requires automatic door operators to have backup power to be exempt from maneuvering clearances.


----------



## RLGA (Oct 28, 2020)

Paul Sweet said:


> 404.3.4 requires automatic door operators to have backup power to be exempt from maneuvering clearances.


That would be Section 404.3.*2* per the ADA Standards--there is no mention of it in the 2009 ANSI A117.1. The ADA standards do not define "standby power," so this could be a typical battery back-up system.


----------



## steveray (Oct 30, 2020)

Does ANSI 156.10 specify the backup power? Referenced in A117 404.3 for auto doors...


----------



## RLGA (Oct 30, 2020)

steveray said:


> Does ANSI 156.10 specify the backup power? Referenced in A117 404.3 for auto doors...


I don't think it does. An uninterruptible power source (UPS) can be used, and some manufacturers provide them as an option.


----------

